# Guess the Score Saturday April 23rd @ Boston



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








*Indiana Pacers (H: 25-16 R: 19-22 O: 44-38) vs Boston Celtics (H: 27-14 R: 18-23 O: 45-37)*</center><center>*Time*: 7:00 Central/8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Fleet Center
*TV*: ESPN
*Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:















































Anthony Johnson | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis















































Gary Payton | Tony Allen | Paul Pierce | Antoine Walker | Raef LaFrentz</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 18.5 ppg in last 2 games








- 21 ppg in last 5 games


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 







- Knee 







- Knee 

Celtics- 

None


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Stephen Jackson (13 ppg vs Celtics this year) vs Paul Pierce (19.3 ppg vs Pacers this year)

Without Ron Artest, Pierce is likely to dominate us. We'll have to use James Jones, Anthony Johnson, Reggie Miller, Freddie Jones, and Stephen Jackson on him at times. Stephen Jackson is our strongest defender and can run some isolation on offense, so if he tires Pierce enough on the offensive end, our players should be capable of holding him below 30 on the defensive end.</center>

<center>Games vs Celtics this year:

Celtics 100 Pacers 86 

Pacers 106 Celtics 96 

Pacers 100 Celtics 94 

Let's consider what we've done to win this year, and what's happened when we've lost. The Celtics didn't have Antoine Walker in any of the 3 games when we played them this year. When we won by 6, Ron Artest scored 33 (unfortunately he won't play), Tinsley was a non-factor with 1 point, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 5 fouls, and 5 turnovers, so AJ will definately need to keep playing solid, and Jax only scored 9. Pierce only scored 15, but Ricky Davis, Mark Blount, and Gary Payton combined for 54 points. In our loss by 14, our team combined for only 14 assists, and our starting backcourt only scored 12 points. JO and Jax combined for 41 points on 13-37 shooting. Unlike the previous game when we had 52 rebounds, we only got 32 this game. Pierce and Davis combined for 41 points on 13/28 shooting. In our 10 point win, the Celtics had solid games for their starters, but outside of Davis, their bench didn't perform well and Pierce led the team with 20 points. Tinsley and James Jones combined for 51 points on 19-34 shooting, and also collected 14 boards and 7 assists. In order to win this series, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, and Antoine Walker cannot be left open, we must attack the Celtics big men, create plenty of opportunities for assists, and rebound the ball well.

Playoff Schedule











> NOTEWORTHY
> A number of questions confront the Pacers as they prepare to face the Celtics in the first round for the third year in a row, primary among them: having invested so much, physically and emotionally, in getting to the playoffs, do they have anything left?  The circumstantial evidence offers reason for suspicion. They clinched their playoff berth on April 13 with a victory over New Jersey. They promptly lost the next three games and struggled to beat (by two points) a shorthanded Chicago team with nothing to play for in the regular-season finale.
> 
> "We kind of had a down stretch here but I don't think it's a sign that there's nothing left in the tank," said Austin Croshere. "I think it's a sign of what we've been through this year, and it's been kind of an adjustment with Jermaine (O'Neal) coming back. But I think we're headed in the right direction and we have some really good basketball ahead of us. I don't ever feel like we have the attitude that we're just happy to make it to the playoffs. The goal at this point is to get into the second round."
> ...




 Pacers 98
Celtics 92
</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley may be back for this game...

Pacers- 94
Celtics- 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Tinsley may be back for this game...


Link?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/celtics/schedule/MatchupPacers_20050421.html



> The Pacers hope that point guard Jamaal Tinsley can return from a bruised left foot, an injury that has sidelined him for the past 25 games.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He *best* be healthy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> http://www.nba.com/celtics/schedule/MatchupPacers_20050421.html


I'm still not including him in the starting lineup. If he does play, it will most likely be off the bench.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 100

Celtics 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nevermind...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<table valign="top" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="445"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003366">HEAD-TO-HEAD</th> </tr><tr> <td align="center">







</td> <td align="center">_versus_</td> <td align="center">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">44-38</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Record*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">45-37</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">Won 1 </td> <td align="center">*Streak*</td> <td align="center">Lost 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">6-4</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last 10*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">6-4</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">93.0</td> <td align="center">*Pts. Scored*</td> <td align="center">101.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">92.2</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Pts. Allowed*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">100.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">.432</td> <td align="center">*FG %*</td> <td align="center">.468</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">.440</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Opp. FG%*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">.444</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">40.1</td> <td align="center">*Rebounds*</td> <td align="center">40.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">18.2</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Assists*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">22.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14.3</td> <td align="center">*Turnovers*</td> <td align="center">15.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">7.50</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Steals*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">8.13</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.35</td> <td align="center">*Blocks*</td> <td align="center">5.16</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
<table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003366">MAN-TO-MAN</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Johnson*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*POINT GUARD*</center>
Anthony Johnson (13.5 points, 7.1 assists, .505 shooting overall and .519 from the 3-point line in his last 22 games) has been a revelation since taking over for the injured Jamaal Tinsley. He gives the offense a steady hand and is a solid defender with strength. Gary Payton, like Reggie Miller, has accepted a secondary role but is still productive (11.3 points, 6.1 assists) and can still be a disruptive defender. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Payton*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Miller*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*SHOOTING GUARD*</center>
Miller has been a rock in the final third of the season, averaging 19.1 points in the final 25 games. He slumped late, shooting 32.1 percent in the final four games, which the Pacers hope is not a sign that he is finally running out of gas. Tony Allen (6.4 points) has strength, quickness and jumping ability and can be dangerous in the open floor. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Allen*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Jackson*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*SMALL FORWARD*</center>
Jackson (18.7 points, 4.9 rebounds, 36 percent from the arc) is a streaky scorer whose productivity will be central to the Pacers' cause. A streaky shooter, he must play through his cold stretches while ratcheting up his defensive intensity against Paul Pierce, who has the highest playoff scoring average (24.9) in Celtics' history. Pierce (21.6 points, 6.6 rebounds, 4.2 assists) shot . 466 from the 3-point line in the final 25 games, making the task of defending him even more challenging. One of the big keys is keeping him off the free-throw line (he averages 8.1 attempts per game). </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Pierce*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*O'Neal*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*POWER FORWARD*</center>
Much of the Pacers' postseason hopes hinge on the health of Jermaine O'Neal's right shoulder. If he can perform at close to his regular-season level (24.3 points, 8.8 rebounds, 2.0 blocks) he could change the face of the series. But he's still coming back from an injury and averaged 17.7 points on 40.9 percent shooting in the final three games. Walker's return revitalized the Celtics, who finished 18-9 after he was re-acquired from Atlanta. An all-around threat inside and out, he poses a major matchup problem. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Walker*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Davis*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*CENTER*</center>
The Pacers went 16-9 after bringing back Davis in early March. His defensive presence, rebounding and toughness helped stabilize the interior. Given the fact both of Boston's big men are active away from the basket, Davis' role might be minimized. Raef LaFrentz is a strong outside shooter (36.4 percent from the arc) and underrated shot-blocker whose ability to play out on the floor opens things up for Boston's slashing perimeter players. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*LaFrentz*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Jones*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*BENCH*</center>
Despite a couple of nagging injuries, Indiana's second unit finished strong, outscoring 10 of the final 11 opponents. But two key players, Fred Jones (broken middle finger, right hand) and Austin Croshere (sore lower back) have been mired in injury-induced slumps of late. Jones has shot 27 percent from the field in the last eight games, while Croshere has shot 19.4 percent in his last four. James Jones has come along, and Scot Pollard and Jeff Foster add depth to the frontcourt. Boston has the most explosive reserve scorer in the NBA in Ricky Davis, and Mark Blount brings size and strength. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Davis*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Carlisle*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*COACHING*</center>
Carlisle may win Coach of the Year based on the job he did patching together a playoff team from a ravaged roster. But he may have to do an even better job to advance in the playoffs. In no small way, his battle of wills with Boston's Doc Rivers could determine the series. Carlisle wants to keep the tempo under control, while Rivers wants a much more wide-open pace. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Rivers*</td> </tr> <tr><td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*ANALYSIS*</center>
Having achieved their adjusted primary goal of reaching the playoffs, the Pacers must now re-focus and build the belief that they can put together a playoff run. They don't have Ron Artest or Jamaal Tinsley, but they do have Davis and more playoff experience than any other team in the postseason. That said, this is the best of the three Boston teams they have faced and poses the greatest challenge. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">







</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This and the above are from pacers.com


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

I predict we'll have huge difficulties with outside defence. Pierce and Davis are too hot to handle without Artest. Should be a high score game.

Pacers 110 - Celtics 104


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

artestinsley said:


> I predict we'll have huge difficulties with outside defence. Pierce and Davis are too hot to handle without Artest. Should be a high score game.
> 
> Pacers 110 - Celtics 104


hmmmm i think davis is goin to b a big factor, they have 4 ppl who can score when they want, payton will play big in the play offs, it is very ahrd to stop 4 offensive threats liek they have, missing artest will hurt, i say fred jones really needs to step up, id like him to b our leading scored altho he isnt ready for that, if he plays big we will win i say 

Pacers: 96
Celtics: 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> fred jones really needs to step up, id like him to b our leading scored altho he isnt ready for that, if he plays big we will win i say


I doubt he could be our leading scorer even if he was ready. He has a broken finger which has seriously been affecting his game lately.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Stephen Jackson is our strongest defender and can run some isolation on offense, so if he tires Pierce enough on the offensive end, our players should be capable of holding him below 30 on the defensive end


i disagree with that. while jackson is an above average defender, i believe fred jones is a stronger defender than him and, even with the height difference, has a better chance of containing pierce. the containment will be small but still greater than if we put anyone else on him. freddie is a kickass defender and can score. i think it will be to our advantage to play him along with stephen jackson. no matter which one pierce chooses to guard, he'll get a work out, and both jones and jackson are capable defenders. but no matter what pierce is gonna give us problems.

niether teams are great defensively so i think it'll be high scoring.
Pacers-104 C's-103
look for reggie to make a big shot


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HippieHair33 said:


> i disagree with that. while jackson is an above average defender, i believe fred jones is a stronger defender than him and, even with the height difference, has a better chance of containing pierce. the containment will be small but still greater than if we put anyone else on him. freddie is a kickass defender and can score. i think it will be to our advantage to play him along with stephen jackson. no matter which one pierce chooses to guard, he'll get a work out, and both jones and jackson are capable defenders. but no matter what pierce is gonna give us problems.


I've seen too many times this year where Freddie just lets his opponent get by him so a bigt will attempt to block it and outlet it to him. Stephen Jackson is much stronger of a player (by this, I actually mean strong), so he can body up on Pierce, while Freddie will likely get knocked over or just let Pierce walk by. I'd rather let Freddie guard Ricky Davis or Tony Allen than Paul Pierce. A huge matchup problem occurs with Antoine Walker. We're going to start Jermaine O'Neal no doubt, but who will join him and Jax in the frontcourt? It's been Davis lately, but are we going to make Jermaine guard Walker, or will we start Croshere and risk giving up offensive boards?


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I've seen too many times this year where Freddie just lets his opponent get by him so a bigt will attempt to block it and outlet it to him.


you honestly think freddie has just let defenders go by him with the intention of getting a nice dunk for the highlight reel? i've known players who would have done that but not freddie. freddie doesn't even dunk when he has the opportunity sometimes. he loves to dunk but i really dont think he'd sacrifice a possible easy score for the other team just so he could get a nice dunk. maybe kobe, maybe ricky davis in his early days, but not freddie. i almost wish he _would_ do that kinda stuff cuz the pacers are just *so damn boring * all the time. 


do you think carlisle is gonna cut down some people's minutes in the playoffs? i hope not. i think guys like james jones and eddie gill have proved themselves worthy of atleast 10 minutes a game or so but i have a feeling carlisle might cut down on some guys' minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HippieHair33 said:


> you honestly think freddie has just let defenders go by him with the intention of getting a nice dunk for the highlight reel? i've known players who would have done that but not freddie. freddie doesn't even dunk when he has the opportunity sometimes. he loves to dunk but i really dont think he'd sacrifice a possible easy score for the other team just so he could get a nice dunk. maybe kobe, maybe ricky davis in his early days, but not freddie. i almost wish he _would_ do that kinda stuff cuz the pacers are just *so damn boring * all the time.


Like I said, I've seen it happen a lot. I know a lot of people see him as a very good defender, but I haven't seen anything that puts him past good. He's an awesome shot blocker for his height, and even decent at stealing the ball. His man-to-man defense isn't great, but it's still very solid. I wouldn't mind him guarding a good scorer, but I'd just rather have Jax.



> do you think carlisle is gonna cut down some people's minutes in the playoffs? i hope not. i think guys like james jones and eddie gill have proved themselves worthy of atleast 10 minutes a game or so but i have a feeling carlisle might cut down on some guys' minutes.


JJ and Gill should at least be getting 10 minutes per game since they are the backups as of now. It really wouldn't surprise me if Rick made JJ and Gill 3rd stringers in exchange for putting Croshere and Freddie as the backups at the 1 and 3. Freddie will even get some minutes at the 3, also.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> WALTHAM -- The door to the Celtics' doghouse swung wide open shortly after the team clinched the Atlantic Division title and home-court advantage, said Tony Allen.
> 
> After being banished to the bench for inconsistent play late in the regular season, the rookie shooting guard is back in the starting lineup for the playoffs. Not only that, coach Doc Rivers has entrusted him to help guard Reggie Miller.
> 
> ...


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2005/04/23/rookie_gets_tall_order/

This is a very nice article about Boston's strategies to stop Reggie and others.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers will win big.

101
90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan, you can use this for the series schedule:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale Davis actually is starting. Walker is going to dominate Jermaine.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston crowd chanting "Larry" :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison and Edwards have a mohawk :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston has been so cold this quarter it's amazing. I can't believe we only have a 2 point lead.

18-16 Indy with under 2 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did anyone catch that Tony Allen-Reggie playt earlier on? Tony Allen was playing some good defense on Reggie until he smacked him twice, Reggie said a few words undoubtedly pissed off, then went around a screen, drew a foul, and glared back at Allen.

20-18 Pacers at the end of the first


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 3 pointers- 0/0 How are we still leading?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a block by Freddie! Al Jefferson still gets fouled. Banks steals it and hits.

24-20 Boston with under 11 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ricky Davis got away with a huge push on Eddie Gill. There is no way we can win in Boston.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marcus Banks  

32-21 Celtics with under 9 minutes to go in the half. This is hard to watch.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

wow they are hacking the crap outta our post players, they r getting triple teamed and the refs dont see a foul?? and y r the pacers not guarding the 3 this is ridiculous


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

i am sooooooooo pissed off right now, only one pacer is playign well and thats anthony johnson, o'neal has touched it liek 3 times, and pollard is trying to drive to the basket, how is this happening, i believe its miller time


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston is nearly intercepting all our passes, blocking all our shots, and on top of all that, we're missing whenever we're able to shoot. Boston keeps hitting.

39-23 Celtics with 6:45 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

im having trouble watching this


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> i am sooooooooo pissed off right now, only one pacer is playign well and thats anthony johnson, o'neal has touched it liek 3 times, and pollard is trying to drive to the basket, how is this happening, i believe its miller time


I know how you feel. I feel like punching my TV now.

Nice defense, Dale. :angry:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rick is going to get thrown out very, very soon. He's not going to let us be down 19 for very long.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Once I said Rick would get thrown out, he gets a T. Reggie gets one, also.

51-26 Celtics with 3 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine called for another foul on the offensive end. I have a feeling I'm going to be using the :upset: smiley for a large portion of the game. Boston is really feeding off this crowd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

the refs should jsut kill themselves now, this is the worst reffing iv seen since the last pacer/celtic series


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on Rick. Get thrown out already. Jax hits a 3.

53-31 Celtics with under a minute left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tony Allen dunks with 1.7 seconds left. Freddie hits the rim on a 3/4 court shot.

57-31 Boston at the half


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

One of the poorest displays of reffing at the end of the half that I've seen.

Indy is playing like garbage, but the refs have given Boston the lead and the crowd.

Hopefully in the 2nd half the refs will pull their head out of their *** and learn how to call a foul on the home team. It's like I'm watching Detroit play (who gets the benefit of every call, cuz they won't call a foul on Ben Wallace)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Whistles are going our way now! :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Raef LaFrentz hits a 3 to put the Celtics up 29.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax for three! And then LaFrentz hits.

62-34 Celtics with 9:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How the **** are Gary Payton and Anthony Johnson the only two players near the paint when all 5 are down the court?

68-35 Celtics :upset:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can we start playing JJ and Gill now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

76-39 Celtics after LaFrentz and Walker both hit three's.:upset:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hopefully we'll be pissed off enough to blow out the Celtics next game.

80-46 Celtics with 3:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on Toine, you're up 34, stop complaining about good calls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a 3 to cut the lead to 31! Payton comes back and hits. Shoot the ****ing three Croshere! You have nothing to lose.

85-56 Celtics with 39 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster/Croshere/JJ/Freddie/Gill Please just stay with that lineup to avoid injuries.

86-56 Celtics at the end of the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

:laugh: They aired that Jermaine-Bird commercial from last year.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

The best thing about this game is that there is now way Raef shoots this good for the rest of the series, along with the rest of Boston.

Apparently Stephen Jackson forgot to tell the rest of his team that there was a game today.

Well this is their bad game, the next game Indy should come out and play their game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DJMD said:


> The best thing about this game is that there is now way Raef shoots this good for the rest of the series, along with the rest of Boston.
> 
> Apparently Stephen Jackson forgot to tell the rest of his team that there was a game today.
> 
> Well this is their bad game, the next game Indy should come out and play their game.


Exactly what I've been thinking.

James Jones for 3! It's only a 26 point game!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits a 3 to cut the lead to 21! There's still a small chance we can win with 9:30 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

:laugh: Scot Pollard's hair!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. Jeff Foster and Austin Croshere have already been injured. Complemented by Kendrick Perkins throwing his entire body weight side first into Foster.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

101-81 Celtics with 2:20 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Edwards and Harrison both have mohawks!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 102-82 Celtics win

Pacers Fan- 26, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 24, but DQ'd
rock- 25, but DQ'd
artestinsley- 30, but DQ'd
big pacer 20- 26, but DQ'd
HippieHair- 25, but DQ'd
kekai- 21, but DQ'd

Winner- Kekai23


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hopefully we can just chalk this one up as a bad game.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Bad game is officially out of the way. A different Pacers team will show up for the next game I'm sure.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DJMD said:


> Bad game is officially out of the way. A different Pacers team will show up for the next game I'm sure.



Damn, I sure hope so, cuz ima be at that game.


----------

